# raleigh chopper cruise uk 10/10/09



## wazza (Oct 11, 2009)

a small cruise out to stratford upon avon .
25x choppers 1x fireball 1x rodeo 1x swingbike 1x schwinn
oi you lot your bard 




by the weir



discount at the chip shop



mmmm smell the chips



a really great day out many thanks to jc for organising it.


----------



## krate-mayhem (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi all 
Wow Wazza that looks like a great time and so many cool bikes,I wish I was there maybe one day.
peace,
justdave


----------



## wazza (Oct 14, 2009)

come on over next year ,400+ choppers at the national rally in june,at the same venue the NSRA club have 500+ hotrods and customs and american cars its there national meet aswell,best long weekend of the year.
we can arrange airport pickup and loan of bikes and tent motel etc
bikes hotrods beer food kareoke till the early hours etc


----------

